# Brecon Beacons



## Porsche924 (29 Jun 2022)

Fortunate to live quite close to this beautiful part of Wales. Some of you may have a problem with the name of this little village.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2022)

Ystradfellte was one of the first youth hostels I ever visited back in the 70s


----------



## presta (29 Jun 2022)

When I stayed at the hostel in my fellwalking days I heard the correct pronunciation from the warden. A quaint little hostel in two cottages on opposite sides of the road. Passing through on the bike a decade or so later, the YHA had been closed and sold, with the east side renovated and up for sale, whilst the west one was a work in progress, completely gutted out with just the walls remaining. On that occasion I stayed at an independent hostel just down the road.


----------



## a.twiddler (29 Jun 2022)

Stayed there several times about 40 years ago. When I look at the names of those simpler hostels of which the YHA has relieved itself over the years it reminds me of the Flanders and Swann song, "The Slow Train" where the names of Beeching-axed railway stations are remembered. 

When I look at an old railway map it's surprising how many of them were near to places where I lived during my peripatetic childhood. The difference being that in a surprising number of cases, some of those stations have been reinstated while the YHA ethos of that time has gone for good. Business pressures, change in expectations of their customer base, time moves on. Surprising how a name from the past can bring so much back. 

Sometimes as I get older I think nostalgia ain't what it used to be, but in this case, it certainly is.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Jun 2022)

Porsche924 said:


> Fortunate to live quite close to this beautiful part of Wales. Some of you may have a problem with the name of this little village.



I've swum in the rivers round there (mostly in pools below the waterfalls), but haven't actually cycled in that area. When I lived just inside the Brecon Beacons national park I was only cycling a few times a year, and rarely more than 10 miles at a time.

By the time I got back into cycling (early in the Pandemic), we had moved down to Abercynon, and then down to the Vale of Glamorgan.

There were a few times, when we had visitors, we would take two cars, park one in Penderyn, the other in Port Yr Ogof car park, then walk the river path between them, past the waterfalls.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jun 2022)

Stayed there (YHA) in the 1980s, happy days back packing.


----------



## sleuthey (30 Jun 2022)

Porsche924 said:


> Some of you may have a problem with the name of this little village.



Surprised nobodies mentioned this place:


----------



## Spartak (30 Jun 2022)

sleuthey said:


> Surprised nobodies mentioned this place:
> 
> View attachment 650962



I've been up it.... 😂


----------



## Porsche924 (30 Jun 2022)

Spartak said:


> I've been up it.... 😂



There's always one.


----------



## Gina ice adventure (15 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I've swum in the rivers round there (mostly in pools below the waterfalls), but haven't actually cycled in that area. When I lived just inside the Brecon Beacons national park I was only cycling a few times a year, and rarely more than 10 miles at a time.
> 
> By the time I got back into cycling (early in the Pandemic), we had moved down to Abercynon, and then down to the Vale of Glamorgan.
> 
> There were a few times, when we had visitors, we would take two cars, park one in Penderyn, the other in Port Yr Ogof car park, then walk the river path between them, past the waterfalls.



I’m after some local knowledge of accessible routes if possible? I ride a Ice Trike bike which is great it’s too wide and tall to fit under barriers or chicane barriers , I do have a key to the accessibility gates but getting up and down isn’t the safest thing for me! TIA


----------



## grumpydad (18 Jul 2022)

Porsche924 said:


> Fortunate to live quite close to this beautiful part of Wales. Some of you may have a problem with the name of this little village.



You weren't going round the Usk Reservoir anti clockwise, about 3 months ago, if you were, did you happen to find my rear light, would have been flashing its little heart out?


----------



## Porsche924 (9 Aug 2022)

Sorry no.


----------

